# Ancient Tunnels in Puebla, Mexico



## EUAFU (Sep 14, 2020)

Probably in any city there are legends about mysterious tunnels under the city that lead out of the city or in which countless treasures are kept mixed with bones and skulls. Of course, in some years these tunnels were blocked up or simply laid with bricks, but there are people who know the passage there and even made their way there. Even in our small town there is such a legend and by the way is not the fact that it is not true.


_One of the newly-found tunnels in Puebla._ ​
And from in the Mexican city of Puebla, the legend has come true. The existence of a network of underground passages in the ancient Mexican city of Puebla has long been considered only fiction, one of the urban legends. However, local authorities have now confirmed that underground labyrinths do exist.

History dates back to the distant year 1531 - the year of foundation of Puebla. An underground tunnel extends 10 kilometers in length. It runs right below the historic city center.

Secrets of Puebla Tunnels


In this same site there was a story about tunnels in Germany and all over Europe, it was the one I searched unsuccessfully.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-18 05:22:14Reaction Score: 9


*Sergio Vergara *The head of the city's historic downtown district, Sergio Vergara, said two structures uncovered so far were probably old drainage tunnels.


_... is so full of baloney..._
I understand that they were constructed by either Native Aztekians some 800 years ago, or by the Conquistadors when they were not dodging obsidian arrows, but... those are some serious tunnels we have.


Funny how these tunnels survived for 500 years, right? The Wiki description of this industrial wonder of the ancients is sooo telling:

_The Puebla tunnels are a system of tunnels under the Mexican city of Puebla. _
_Long considered to be an urban legend, they were rediscovered in 2015. _
_They are believed to be up to 500 years old._
_The tunnel system is believed to extend for more than 10 kilometers. _
_The city is planning to renovate part of the system and to open it for public viewing._
_As of 2017, tunnels are open for tours from 10am-4pm and cost $25 Mexican pesos._
_That's it..._

Wondering why TPTB decided to give them up in 2016.

_Ancient tunnels discovered underneath Mexican city of Puebla_
__


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-10-23 04:19:22Reaction Score: 7


I love these buried tunnel/city finds. Often times, I find myself questioning my sanity in this insane world, but these kinds of finds set me back right. Yep, it's a fact. Shit don't make sense and I ain't crazy. I mean, I don't think.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SharimDate: 2019-10-23 16:42:35Reaction Score: 7


When Hernán Cortés arrived in this region (Puebla), he informed King Carlos V that he had arrived in a city with so many hermitages, that, from the highest to the lowest, he had counted one for each day of the year. Ok. Not 365, but 288...for a city.

It is said that when you see a Catholic temple from the Colonial era, it is for sure that is standing above a Pre-Columbian veneration site. The Spaniards demolished them and used the material to build the Catholic ones.

Not to mention that in Puebla is the largest pyramid in the world, underneath a Catholic temple.

The *Great Pyramid of Cholula*, also known as *Tlachihualtepetl* (Nahuatl for "made-by-hand mountain"), is a huge complex located in Cholula, Puebla, Mexico. It is the largest archaeological site of a pyramid (temple) in the New World, as well as the largest pyramid known to exist in the world today. The pyramid stands 55 metres (180 ft) above the surrounding plain, and in its final form it measured 450 by 450 metres (1,480 by 1,480 ft). The pyramid is a temple that traditionally has been viewed as having been dedicated to the god Quetzalcoatl.


And...in this area are situated two volcanoes : the Popocatépetl and the Ixtaccíhuatl. Being the "Popo" the protagonist of innumerable UFO sightings.



...and non-human beings...



Could it be that this specific area is a hot spot for some etheric energy that the ancient inhabitants used channeling through their many hermitages, being them the builders of these tunnels too?

Now the TPTB show us some tunnels, supposedly built by the conquerors. Yes. (Tongue on cheek)

Ohh I forgot to mention. I don't know why TPTB are now surprised by the existence of these tunnels. It was well known all the time that a huge net of tunnels run under the streets of Puebla. (And under the streets of almost every city in Mexico)

And some old houses of Puebla -they look as palaces- had entrances to this tunnels. I saw one of this entrances disguised on a kitchen wall many years ago.

   
Arquitectura Colonial en Puebla

What I knew since I was a child is that the official narrative said these tunnels were built to hide and protect from the many wars.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: serafinablueDate: 2019-11-07 18:07:32Reaction Score: 3


This is fascinating. Thank you for sharing. I had no idea about the pyramid, although I am not surprised in the least. It seems pyramids are everywhere.


----------

